# Work experience and qualifications



## Aubrianna (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi
We have been looking into the idea of moving to New Zealand. Its not something we have decided to aim for yet rather just something we have chatted about for a few years in vague terms and are now thinking about a little more seriously.

We have been looking around the new zealand immigration website and already have a few things we are confused about and i was hoping you would be able to help with the main one which seems like it may put an end to the whole thing!

Work experience and qualifications - my husband has no qualifications in the area he works BUT he has 10 years of work experience which is directly in the jobs area he would be applying for.We currently run our own business in that area but uf we did move he would probably apply for work at other companies in that role rather than relocating the business.
So if he did manage to get a job to go to would he still be refused a visa if he didnt have qualifications or is that less relavant once you have employment?

His job is on both the shortage list and the future shortage list.

Out of interest we did fill in the points calculator as if he HAD been offered a job (i know its not easy dont worry!) and we got 175 points.

Oh one more question does family size have a negative impact on the application - we have 5 children.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Aubrianna said:


> Hi
> We have been looking into the idea of moving to New Zealand. Its not something we have decided to aim for yet rather just something we have chatted about for a few years in vague terms and are now thinking about a little more seriously.
> 
> We have been looking around the new zealand immigration website and already have a few things we are confused about and i was hoping you would be able to help with the main one which seems like it may put an end to the whole thing!
> ...


Hi there - I can give you my experience on the work and qualification front. Basically, if you don't have a piece of paper for the work that you have experience in - it doesn't count. Is he in IT? I am, and started in the industry in the late 1970's - before there were qualifications. I had to go to uni to do a degree to take a course where I had more experience and knowledge than the lecturers!
Once I had that 'IT Based' degree, I could claim all the years work experience that I had when making up my points for an application for permanent residency.

However - if he is offered a job, then he may be able to come on a work visa. 

On family size - it shouldn't make a difference, as far as I know.


----------

